# Access Datenzugriffsseiten



## mreza (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen bzw. mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Ich wollte eine DB anlegen, die durch Eingabe über eine Datenzugriffsseite (1 Feld für Name, 1 für Datum und verschiedene Kontrollkästchen) gepflegt wird.

Das Problem dabei ist das mehrere Personen gleichzeitig die Datenzugriffsseite, übers Intranet nutzen müssen. Das heißt auch gleichzeitig zugriff auf die DB haben müssen. Dies lässt Access aber nicht zu. Auf welche Art könnte ich dieses Problem lösen bzw. gibt es eine Alternative.

Eine weitere Frage wäre, kann man eine Datenzugriffsseite mit mehreren Seiten versehen wie bei einem Formular. Eine ``verlinkung`` einzelner Seiten ist in meinem Fall nicht zweckmäßig, da alles auf einmal in die DB gespeichert werden muß.....


----------



## RavelinePower (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo mach ne art " Back-End" Datenbank auf den Server (nur Tabellen mit Werte)
Auf jedem Pc die Front-End Datenbank mit Abfrage,Formulare,Berichte,Module.

Geh dann zu der Front-End Datenbank und verknüpfe die Tabellen mit der Back-End Datenbank.

(geh auf Tabellen re. klick verknüpfen Pfad suchen anklicken alle Tabellen auswählen ..... fertisch)

Dann sollte ein -> schwarzer Pfeil an den Tabellen sein...

Somit kann jeder mit der Datenbank arbeiten und die Back-End also die auf dem server beinhaltet dann alle Tabellen mit Daten !


BYE


----------



## mreza (27. Dezember 2004)

Danke für den Tip, werde es mal auf diese Art probieren.


----------



## FRitter (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo ihr,

eine Verlinkung mehrerer DBs ist wohl eher eine "Krückenlösung"...  Warum gibt es denn seit MS Access 2000 extra die sog. "Datenzugriffsseiten" (engl. DAP / Data Access Pages), die es zulassen, dass (theoretisch) eine beliebige Anzahl an Usern übers Internet direkt auf die Datenbank zugreifen?  Das ist doch genau das, was du schilderst.

So kannst du so viele Zugriffsseiten wie du brauchst innerhalb Access erstellen.

Du brauchst also nur noch einen Hoster oder hostest selbst, falls es NUR im lokalen Intranet verfügbar sein soll. So etwas bietet z.B. der Provider "WebSpacePoint.de" mit unbegrenzter Anzahl an Access-DBs !

Ich hoffe, dass es weitergeholfen hat.


----------

